# Unfinished degree work



## Brother Joe (Oct 4, 2012)

What do you call someone that was initiated as an EA but never completed their esoteric work? I've met several people like this.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 4, 2012)

They would be an EA until further advanced.


----------



## Ashlar (Oct 4, 2012)

I am unclear as to your meaning . If they have not received the entire EA degree , then this is not the fault of the candidate but that of the lodge's Master and officers . According to my constitution , the candidate must be "healed' if there were irregularities or omissions during the degree work by being re-obligated and the irregularities corrected .

On the other hand.....

If you mean an EA who has not returned his catechism , then he is an EA . As to what you call him , in my jurisdiction EAs' and FCs' are dues paying members of the lodge , and may remain an EA for 50 years if they so wish and are called *Brother* .


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm sorry for the ambiguity of the question. What I was referring to are brothers that are initiated and never advance further due to their own desire or lack thereof. As far as I know, in Texas EA and FC do not pay dues. So they're never suspended for non payment. But they do not desire to continue their journey.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Joe said:


> I'm sorry for the ambiguity of the question. What I was referring to are brothers that are initiated and never advance further due to their own desire or lack thereof. As far as I know, in Texas EA and FC do not pay dues. So they're never suspended for non payment. But they do not desire to continue their journey.



In Texas you pay due's on the day you are going to get the degree or atleast I did.


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 4, 2012)

To my knowledge, that's a fee not Actual dues.


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 4, 2012)

Let me just explain the scenario. My mothers current husband was initiated as an EA some years ago. He never desired to complete his work or be passed to FC. According to Texas by laws, is he still considered a Mason?


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Joe said:


> To my knowledge, that's a fee not Actual dues.



I was just going by what was said as I handed them the money.


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 4, 2012)

Well at my lodge it was explained to me that you don't pay full dues until you are a MM.


----------



## Ashlar (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Joe said:


> I'm sorry for the ambiguity of the question. What I was referring to are brothers that are initiated and never advance further due to their own desire or lack thereof. As far as I know, in Texas EA and FC do not pay dues. So they're never suspended for non payment. But they do not desire to continue their journey.



Brother , I know many who have not returned their EA catechism and move through the degrees . I have heard all the excuses but none hold water with me . They claim they are to busy to study but have time to watch football , go fishing , hunting etc; etc; so they have time to take a couple of hours (in total) a week to study . 

When we have new EAs , I give them my card , I tell them I am here to help them study when and where ever they wish . I give them every opportunity to work with us but I am not going to beg them .


----------



## widows son (Oct 4, 2012)

I do the same with new candidates.  In Canada dues are paid by EAs and FCs and are therefore brothers and members. It's up to them if they want to advance


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 4, 2012)

I appreciate all the replies but that still hasnt answered my main question. Is an EA that does not pay dues still a mason?


----------



## Michael Hatley (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes.  

However, an EA is not supposed to represent themselves as a Mason.  No rings, no car decals, and no lapel pins.  

Nor are FCs and MMs under much obligation to lend them aid or help them.  

And since an EA who doesn't get their work turned in and doesn't get an extension won't have a current membership card - and aren't supposed to represent themselves as a Mason to begin with, then I reckon they fall into the category of "nominal" Masons.



Ashlar said:


> Brother , I know many who have not returned their EA catechism and move through the degrees . I have heard all the excuses but none hold water with me . They claim they are to busy to study but have time to watch football , go fishing , hunting etc; etc; so they have time to take a couple of hours (in total) a week to study .
> 
> When we have new EAs , I give them my card , I tell them I am here to help them study when and where ever they wish . I give them every opportunity to work with us but I am not going to beg them .



I can't tell you how strongly my experience, and view, matches your own Brother.  I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Joe said:


> What I was referring to are brothers that are initiated and never advance further due to their own desire or lack thereof. As far as I know, in Texas EA and FC do not pay dues. So they're never suspended for non payment. But they do not desire to continue their journey.



That is correct. Under the GLoT EAs & FCs do not pay dues and are not "members" of any Lodge. The only payments they have made are the fees for the Degrees they have received, the amount of which varies by Lodge. They are considered to be Masons, are entitled to be called "Brother" and, in the event of their death while under EA or FC status, are entitled to have a Masonic funeral or memorial service if their family so desires.


----------



## P.Myers (Oct 9, 2012)

Brothers, 
I have been an EA for 9 months.  My work schedual is erratic to say the least (oncall 24/7). Which makes planing anything nearly impossible.  Many of you are from TX, I imagine some work in "The Patch" & understand.  But, I am proud to say (so long as the phone doesn't ring this afternoon) that I will be turning in my EA work this eve. & afterwards be recieving my FC.  My point is this, life can be crazy, can get in the way.  I would not be at this point w/o the support of my mentors, brothers, & family.  I would hate to think that is even 1 brother out there who is lost, forgotten, or given up on because life got in his way.


----------



## timgould (Oct 9, 2012)

I remember in my lodge in Texas, after becoming an EA I had 9 mo to a year to finish the work. If I was not able to finish the work then I would have to go back through the process from the beginning. Being considered new all over again. I then had 9 mo to a year for the FC and 90 days to complete the MM. I can't swear by it, but I would think that as long as there is some communication going on, the lodge would work with you.

To answer the first gentlemans question.... in Texas, if one was an EA for years without completing the work, I believe the GL would require them to start again. I recieved a membership card for each level... to be renewed every year, so I don't know if "good standing" would apply. But... as I said, I am only assuming.


----------



## dreamer (Oct 9, 2012)

MY Brother. I know what you are  saying about being on-call as there was a time I was on-call 24x7x365 minus vacations, but if I needed to advance I would take a vacation day to see I was not interrupted. I have no idea how you have to learn your work to advance in your jurisdiction, but where I am at there is a minimal proficiency we could do to advance. Good luck with the on-call. When I lost my job with that on-call CRAP, I found that I was glad it happened and I became a much happier person.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 9, 2012)

timgould said:


> I remember in my lodge in Texas, after becoming an EA I had 9 mo to a year to finish the work. If I was not able to finish the work then I would have to go back through the process from the beginning. Being considered new all over again. <snip> in Texas, if one was an EA for years without completing the work, I believe the GL would require them to start again



Actually, EAs have 12 months to learn & turn in their work. If they "go out of time", as it is called, they are still entitled to receive instruction & turn in their work whenever they are ready. Once they have done so, they must petition for advancement & be investigated as to what has happened since they were initiated. The purpose of this is to ensure that the EA has done nothing in the meantime (commit a felony, etc.) that would disqualify them from the Fraternity. Once their petition is approved, they receive the FC degree & begin studying the FC work. They do not actually have to "start over", as it were. FCs also have 12 months to learn & turn in their work. The same procedure as outlined above also applies should they go "out of time".



timgould said:


> but I would think that as long as there is some communication going on, the lodge would work with you.



Absolutely.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 28, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Actually, EAs have 12 months to learn & turn in their work. If they "go out of time", as it is called, they are still entitled to receive instruction & turn in their work whenever they are ready. Once they have done so, they must petition for advancement & be investigated as to what has happened since they were initiated. The purpose of this is to ensure that the EA has done nothing in the meantime (commit a felony, etc.) that would disqualify them from the Fraternity. Once their petition is approved, they receive the FC degree & begin studying the FC work. They do not actually have to "start over", as it were. FCs also have 12 months to learn & turn in their work. The same procedure as outlined above also applies should they go "out of time".
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.



I was told in Texas it was 1 year ea 3 months fc and 2 months mm.  I travel a lot and i found you need someone to work with that can change there schedule easy and is willing too.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 28, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I was told in Texas it was 1 year ea 3 months fc and 2 months mm.



What you were told was incorrect. Tell your source to get the law book & look it up.


----------



## widows son (Oct 29, 2012)

I was under the impression that you advance as you are ready


----------

